
Coffee can protect the brain, and it has to do with the kind of roast you drink - jayrok
https://boingboing.net/2018/11/06/new-study-discovers-why-coffee.html
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/11/181105160825.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/11/181105160825.htm)

------
lucaslee
TL;DR, drinking coffee may reduce the risk of Alzheimer's and Parkinson's
disease. It doesn't matter if it's dark or light roasted.

